# Comparing John Deere 3E Series Tractors: 3032e vs 3038e



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Watch the comparison between a John Deere 3032e and 3038e tractor. These are both John Deere 3E Series tractors and you'll get to see the differences between a couple different generations as well. You'll also see how similar (identical) the model 305 front end loader is to the model D160 front end loader. These are used tractors and a good comparison for those in the market looking for something that is pre-owned.

Thanks for watching!

Click Here To Watch On YouTube


----------

